# Peavey Transtube Supreme 100w head



## coupe89 (Feb 17, 2008)

I been waiting for a Marshall Valvestate forsale in my area, but there seems to be a couple of Peavey Transtube Supreme 100w head for around $250-300.
Are thes eany good, also what type of 4x12 would be good with it? I seen a few 1960 Marshall forsale , would this work?


----------



## machine_head1 (Feb 17, 2008)

if its the same ohm rating it will. and transtubes are actually nice. i use one each day in college


----------



## budda (Feb 17, 2008)

isn't that the XXL w/ two channels? I *love* those XXL heads. I'd get it.

yes the 1960A would work just fine.

but it sounds to me like you probably dont need a halfstack..


----------



## coupe89 (Feb 17, 2008)

Here some information from the ad.
100 Watt Solid State head with Transtube technology. 2 Channels (Clean and Distortion) with independent EQs. Clean channel has a bright button for added sparkle/treble response. Distortion channel has gain button which adds extra distortion, and a Thrash button for a more modern, scooped mid sound (perfect for metal rhythm). Has reverb, presence, and "T. Dynamics" controls. The T Dynamics knob is part of Peavey's Transtube tube amp emulation technology, which allows you to roll back the overall output a touch in favor of a more power tube-like compression to the overall tone. Also has a Resonance button for added bass response and tonal depth. Amp features an effects loop in the front, and Preamp out and Power Amp In (for using a seperate preamp unit and bypassing the onboard pre) jacks on the back, as well as a footswitch input. 2 Button footswitch included which switches channels and operates the Effect loop boost circuit. Has two speaker outputs with a 3 way resistance selector (can run a 4, 8, or 16 ohm load at 100 watts).


----------



## budda (Feb 17, 2008)

like i said.. i'd buy that for $300.


----------



## coupe89 (Feb 17, 2008)

I e-mail about so I guess I will see what happens.


----------



## Edroz (Feb 17, 2008)

that's actually not a bad amp, i used one of those years ago, when my 5150 was out commision for a short time. i used it for a few practices and even played a show with it! it was nowhere near my 5150, but it served me well and got the job done for the month i had to use it .


----------



## budda (Feb 17, 2008)

i still have XXL GAS after playing one at a shop again a few weeks ago..

damn i like those heads. 3 channels, reverb, 25W/50W/100W, 3 modes per channel.. great backup amp IMO.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Feb 17, 2008)

Those amps aren't bad at all! One of the guitarists in Soilwork used one to record Predators Portrait


----------



## coupe89 (Feb 17, 2008)

I can get it for $275 with no speakers or a valvestate with what looks like homemade speakers for $400. Which one is the better head, I like how the peavey has 2 inputs but will have to wait for a speaker?


----------



## budda (Feb 17, 2008)

i personally prefer peaveys to most SS gear i've heard and used.

I'd get the supreme. i think they're also built in the USA? the XXL is USA made afaik.

can you borrow a cab from anyone?


----------



## coupe89 (Feb 17, 2008)

I will just buy a 1 speaker or 1x2 until I find a good cab?


----------



## budda (Feb 17, 2008)

locate any old 8ohm 112 cab yup


----------



## coupe89 (Feb 24, 2008)

I am just waiting for my tax money now, but a Crate GT3500H just came up for the same price. Would it be better?

350 watt Crate amp head for sale. It's less than a year old and is in pretty good condition. There are a few chips in the tolex on top, but nothing major.
It has 3 channels, built in spring reverb tank, and a 3 button footswtich.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Feb 24, 2008)

Those have the same preamp as an Ampeg VH140-C which is the mack daddy of all solid state amps. If you're playing metal that beast will suit you well


----------



## coupe89 (Feb 24, 2008)

I like to play every kind of music. Would it be better sounding then the peavey?


----------



## Spinedriver (Feb 24, 2008)

Actually, it's my Crate that's for sale. 

With an 8 ohm cab, you'll probably get more volume out of the Crate for sure, but from the looks of it you might get more tonal options with the Peavey. (ie: the 't.dynamics knob, the mid scoop switch, etc..'. At the same time however, if you throw an EQ pedal into the fx loop of the Crate, it can be a gain machine. I've never heard one of the Trans. Supreme heads (I used to own the Supreme XL) but what I can tell you is that the Crate definitely DOES have enough gain for metal.


----------



## coupe89 (Feb 24, 2008)

Are you planning on selling a cab too? I am looking for which amp will have a better sound on the clean channel, and that can't take the low of the seven string.


----------



## budda (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd get the peavey over the crate, but that's because i have spent time with a bit of peavey gear, and crate don' impress me much.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 24, 2008)

budda said:


> I'd get the peavey over the crate, but that's because i have spent time with a bit of peavey gear, and crate don' impress me much.



Overall I'd agree with you, but the Crates that are based on the old Ampeg designs tend to kick major quantities of ass


----------



## budda (Feb 24, 2008)

is the 3500 the "shockwave" model?

i used to have bad GAS for a crate halfstack when i saw that beast in a store lol. had the year's poster up on my wall in my room lol.

steve, the crate probably sounds killer, but how is it for reliability? USA peaveys are great for stickin' it out for the long haul 

im just lookin for some edookashun on said crate


----------



## technomancer (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah no idea on how reliable the Crate is, I just know the Ampeg SS and VH series amps kicked serious ass and those designs made it into a few Crate amps after the buyout.


----------



## coupe89 (Feb 25, 2008)

So if it is a Ampeg SS, it will be better than the Peavey?


----------



## coupe89 (Feb 27, 2008)

bump


----------



## coupe89 (Mar 6, 2008)

I found a 6505 cab for sale for $400, is that good? I will be getting the head when my taxes come back.


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2008)

That's a damn good price for that cab.


----------



## budda (Mar 6, 2008)

tha's a good price. you could get the XXX cab for about that instead, but they're identical as far as i know. both sheffield loaded, same size.. just possibly voiced a little differently.

try to find 4x WGS British Leads for that cab. mine were $140 for all of them, and they are C90/classic lead 80 style speakers. between the speaker upgrade, the TS, and the retube my rig sounds amazing right now.

the cab wont sound bad though, it'll just sound smoother and overall an improvement IMHO over the stock speakers. all my sheffields are in the basement lol


----------



## coupe89 (Mar 6, 2008)

I will be leaving it stock for now,. My goal is to get my taxes, and then buy the head and cab.


----------



## budda (Mar 6, 2008)

solid game plan


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 6, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Those have the same preamp as an Ampeg VH140-C which is the mack daddy of all solid state amps. If you're playing metal that beast will suit you well



no they don't. they do have absurd gain and sound decent, though.

the GX-130C is basically the same as the VH series, and the Crate VTX heads borrow 2 channels from the VH preamp also.


----------



## coupe89 (Mar 9, 2008)

Would a Marshall 1906a be better, because there is also one of them for sale?


----------



## budda (Mar 9, 2008)

better then what?

if you can try out all the cabs you're looking at w/ the head, do so. there will aaalways be a marshall 1960 cab for sale somewhere


----------



## coupe89 (Mar 9, 2008)

Then a 6505 cab?


----------



## budda (Mar 9, 2008)

not really, just different. same size, different speakers, probably a little different in build.

as i said, try 'em out. i'd swap out the speakers in both cabs. if you get the marshall, someone will probably buy your G12T-75's, sheffields out of the 6505 would probably be harder to sell.

but you may find you love the tone of the stock marshall cab.


----------



## coupe89 (Mar 9, 2008)

budda said:


> not really, just different. same size, different speakers, probably a little different in build.
> 
> as i said, try 'em out. i'd swap out the speakers in both cabs. if you get the marshall, someone will probably buy your G12T-75's, sheffields out of the 6505 would probably be harder to sell.
> 
> but you may find you love the tone of the stock marshall cab.



So the marshall has better tone, and speakers?



coupe89 said:


> So the marshall has better tone, and speakers?



The guy with the 1960a wants $425 for it. I have seen them go for around $350 - 650 around here, so I am think more about the 6505 cab.

bump

bump


----------



## coupe89 (Mar 23, 2008)

I went and bought the amp. Now to wait for my cab.

Also my son got a Epiphone Skull Les paul with a 10 watt Traynor amp.


----------



## budda (Mar 23, 2008)

sweet


----------



## Theapophisrestrints (Jun 26, 2011)

If anyone wants to but a Peavey transtube supreme, im selling one for 200 obo. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 27, 2011)

budda said:


> like i said.. i'd buy that for $300.



back a year or two ago i got one for $80

its not bad, sold it to my ex-guitarist

though i've heard all good things about the GTH-3500

though...its crate...


----------



## Decipher (Jun 27, 2011)

Ha, that Supreme 100 was my very first amp! It's really not all that bad. I hated the 4x12 that matched it though. If you get the Peavey, I'd go for the Marshall cab personally.


----------



## Inazone (Jun 27, 2011)

I've owned the 112 and 212 combo versions of that Supreme head, plus an `80s (pre-TransTube) Supreme combo that absolutely nailed the At the Gates tone. Now I gig with an XXL head, so as you've probably gathered, I'm a fan of Peavey's SS amps. They're so versatile and reliable that it's really hard to go wrong. Plus, they were all USA-made and just keep working and working. The only one of those that ever died on me was the `80s combo, but that was due to a power surge that killed a bunch of my other gear.


----------

